# T5NO lighting at Petsmart.



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

In case you haven't seen this...Petsmart carries T5NO lighting!

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11248153


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

bettaforu said:


> In case you haven't seen this...Petsmart carries T5NO lighting!
> 
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11248153


nice find! do you think Canadian locations will carry those?


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

i hear some places are banning anything below t5 lighting b/c it's inefficient and wastes electricity. but it might just be a rumour


----------

